# articulo indefinido - (un) presidente nuevo



## alicatado

Los libros de gramatica prescriptiva explica la omision del articulo indefinido por caso. Busco una generalizacion semantica para explicar todo los usos. Alguien me puede hacer el favor de contestar a la siguiente encuesta. Sobre los pares de frases abajo, me pueden decir si hay una diferencia en el sentido de las frases, y si es que si, pueden intentar a calificarlo o explicar la diferencia en pocas palabras. 
Gracias

 1a)       Nigeria estrenó ayer nuevo presidente civil después de trece años de regimen  militar
  1b)       Nigeria estrenó ayer un nuevo presidente civil después de trece años de regimen militar.

  2a)       Mañana hay examen de final de curso
  2b)       Mañana hay un examen de final de curso

  3a)       También aclaró que no se va a referendum en estos momentos, sino que se trata del respeto a la constitución.
  3b)       También aclaró que no se va a un referendum en estos momentos, sino que se trata del respeto a la constitución.

  4a)       Hacia las tres cuartas partes del libro, el autor se declara ardiente admirador de la obra y filosofía de Hegel.
  4b)       Hacia las tres cuartas partes del libro, el autor se declara un ardiente admirador de la obra y filosofía de Hegel.

  5a)       Pepe ya tiene secretaria.
  5b)       Pepe ya tiene una secretaria.

  6a)       Me vuelvo un antisocial, no saco pistola ni mato al vecino, pero me meto en ese proceso que es muy pasional.
  6b)       Me vuelvo un antisocial, no saco una pistola ni mato al vecino, pero me meto en ese  proceso que es muy pasional.

  7a)       La modelo llevaba falda corta y camisa abierta.
  7b)       La modelo llevaba una falda corta y camisa abierta.


----------



## spielenschach

Comenzando por la primera yo pienso  que es mejor “nuevo presidente”, pero nos quedemos por aquí, es mejor aguardar que una nativa te responda. 
Saludos


----------



## Rayines

alicatado said:


> Los libros de gramatica prescriptiva explica la omision del articulo indefinido por caso. Busco una generalizacion semantica para explicar todo los usos. Alguien me puede hacer el favor de contestar a la siguiente encuesta. Sobre los pares de frases abajo, me pueden decir si hay una diferencia en el sentido de las frases, y si es que si, pueden intentar a calificarlo o explicar la diferencia en pocas palabras.
> Gracias
> 
> *No te voy a dar la generalización semántica, sino simplemente en cada caso, mi preferencia , o por qué pienso que se elegiría una en lugar de la otra:*
> 
> 1a) Nigeria estrenó ayer nuevo presidente civil después de trece años de regimen militar*. Sería utilizada más como título periodístico.*
> 1b) Nigeria estrenó ayer un nuevo presidente civil después de trece años de regimen militar. *También correcta.*
> 
> 2a) Mañana hay examen de final de curso
> 2b) Mañana hay un examen de final de curso*.* *Me quedo con ésta.*
> *Usaría la primera en una frase como: los alumnos de 3º mañana tienen examen de fin de curso.(Aunque es correcta).*
> 
> 3a) También aclaró que no se va a referendum en estos momentos, sino que se trata del respeto a la constitución. *Me quedo con ésta, porque en general se dice "ir a referendum"*
> 3b) También aclaró que no se va a un referendum en estos momentos, sino que se trata del respeto a la constitución. *Es correcta.*
> 
> 4a) Hacia las tres cuartas partes del libro, el autor se declara ardiente admirador de la obra y filosofía de Hegel. *Correcta.*
> 4b) Hacia las tres cuartas partes del libro, el autor se declara un ardiente admirador de la obra y filosofía de Hegel. *Correcta. **Es un poquito más específica. Ambas son correctas.*
> 
> 5a) Pepe ya tiene secretaria. *Correcta.*
> 5b) Pepe ya tiene una secretaria. *Correcta.* *Prácticamente no hay diferencias.*
> 
> 6a) Me vuelvo un antisocial, no saco pistola ni mato al vecino, pero me meto en ese proceso que es muy pasional.
> 6b) Me vuelvo un antisocial, no saco una pistola ni mato al vecino, pero me meto en ese proceso que es muy pasional. *Correcta.* *Abiertamente elijo esta. No veo la primera.*
> 
> 7a) La modelo llevaba falda corta y camisa abierta. *Correcta.*
> 7b) La modelo llevaba una falda corta y camisa abierta. *Correcta.*
> *Da lo mismo.*


----------



## Bocha

alicatado said:


> 1a) Nigeria estrenó ayer nuevo presidente civil después de trece años de regimen militar
> 1b) Nigeria estrenó ayer un nuevo presidente civil después de trece años de regimen militar.
> 
> *Ambas correctas*
> 
> 2a) Mañana hay examen de final de curso
> 2b) Mañana hay un examen de final de curso
> 
> *Ambas correctas. La primera sugiere que el exámen de fin de curso es único (que no hay varios exámenes de fin de curso). La segunda sugiere que los exámenes son varios.*
> 
> 3a) También aclaró que no se va a referendum en estos momentos, sino que se trata del respeto a la constitución.
> 3b) También aclaró que no se va a un referendum en estos momentos, sino que se trata del respeto a la constitución.
> *Ambas correctas. La primera tiene matiz de verdad general (no son los momentos para referendum, un político debería usar ésta. La segunda puede leerse en subtexto, a mi no me conviene que se llame a referendum en este momento, no debería usarla un político.*
> 
> 4a) Hacia las tres cuartas partes del libro, el autor se declara ardiente admirador de la obra y filosofía de Hegel.
> 4b) Hacia las tres cuartas partes del libro, el autor se declara un ardiente admirador de la obra y filosofía de Hegel.
> *Ambas correctas. Prácticamente idénticas.*
> 
> 5a) Pepe ya tiene secretaria.
> 5b) Pepe ya tiene una secretaria.
> *Ambas correctas. La primera sugiere que pepe buscaba una secretaria y que ya la ha encontrado. La segunda sería la respuesta para alguien que se ofreció como secretaria de Pepe.*
> 
> 6a) Me vuelvo un antisocial, no saco pistola ni mato al vecino, pero me meto en ese proceso que es muy pasional.
> 6b) Me vuelvo un antisocial, no saco una pistola ni mato al vecino, pero me meto en ese proceso que es muy pasional.
> *Ambas correctas y casi idénticas. Pero yo usaría la segunda*
> 
> 7a) La modelo llevaba falda corta y camisa abierta.
> 7b) La modelo llevaba una falda corta y camisa abierta.
> *Ambas correctas y casi idénticas.*


----------



## Ivy29

alicatado said:


> Los libros de gramatica prescriptiva explica la omision del articulo indefinido por caso. Busco una generalizacion semantica para explicar todo los usos. Alguien me puede hacer el favor de contestar a la siguiente encuesta. Sobre los pares de frases abajo, me pueden decir si hay una diferencia en el sentido de las frases, y si es que si, pueden intentar a calificarlo o explicar la diferencia en pocas palabras.
> Gracias
> 
> 1a) Nigeria estrenó ayer nuevo presidente civil después de trece años de regimen militar
> 1b) Nigeria estrenó ayer un nuevo presidente civil después de trece años de regimen militar.
> 
> 2a) Mañana hay examen de final de curso
> 2b) Mañana hay un examen de final de curso
> 
> 3a) También aclaró que no se va a referendum en estos momentos, sino que se trata del respeto a la constitución.
> 3b) También aclaró que no se va a un referendum en estos momentos, sino que se trata del respeto a la constitución.
> 
> 4a) Hacia las tres cuartas partes del libro, el autor se declara ardiente admirador de la obra y filosofía de Hegel.
> 4b) Hacia las tres cuartas partes del libro, el autor se declara un ardiente admirador de la obra y filosofía de Hegel.
> 
> 5a) Pepe ya tiene secretaria.
> 5b) Pepe ya tiene una secretaria.
> 
> 6a) Me vuelvo un antisocial, no saco pistola ni mato al vecino, pero me meto en ese proceso que es muy pasional.
> 6b) Me vuelvo un antisocial, no saco una pistola ni mato al vecino, pero me meto en ese proceso que es muy pasional.
> 
> 7a) La modelo llevaba falda corta y camisa abierta.
> 7b) La modelo llevaba una falda corta y camisa abierta.


 
El artículo indefinido es un segundo grado de indeterminación cuando se usa. Ejemplo *se acerca un caballo*, aquí el interlocutor puede pensar en cualquier representante de su grupo o especie señalada. 
A veces se usa por ÉNFASIS para indicar que un sustantivo con todas sus cualidades y características . y cuando va acompañado de un adjetivo para resaltar la cualidad :

Lleva falda corta y camisa abierta ( indeterminado)
Lleva una falta corta y camisa abierta ( resalta esta cualidad de ropa).

Pepe ya tiene una secretaria ( especifica 'UNA' con nombre, cualidades, etc.)
Ya tiene secretaria ( indeterminado)

Ivy29


----------



## Quelqu'un

As I learned it:

The indefinite article is used with modified nouns and not with occupations, nationalities, political affiliations, etc. Like Ivy29 said, "Pepe ya tiene secretaria" would be "Pepe already has a secretary," whereas "Pepe ya tiene una secretaria" would be "Pepe already has one secretary."

There are also certain idiomatic expressions that require omission or inclusion of indefinite articles.

The indefinite article is omitted before "otro/a."

Articles are omitted in newspaper headlines, like in English.


----------



## alicatado

El artículo indefinido es un segundo grado de indeterminación cuando se usa. Ejemplo *se acerca un caballo*, aquí el interlocutor puede pensar en cualquier representante de su grupo o especie señalada. 
A veces se usa por ÉNFASIS para indicar que un sustantivo con todas sus cualidades y características . y cuando va acompañado de un adjetivo para resaltar la cualidad :

Unas preguntas para Ivy29 y los demas

Se puede aplicar esta norma al numero 1a y 1b? por que parece que en ese caso "un nuevo presidente" es alguien concreto y "nuevo presidente" se refiere a cualquier representante de la clase de presidentes.

En cuanto al numero 4, entiendes alguna diferencia entre las dos frases?

Segun la explicacion de Bocha abajo, en el numero dos la falta del articulo en la frase "Mañana hay examen de final de curso" le da al sustantivo un matiz mas especifico y determinado, estas de acuerdo?

Gracias


----------



## Yexicucha

Tambien lo puedes comparar con el articulo definido:

Pepe tiene la secretaria. (cuando el emisor sabe que el receptor sabe qual secretaria es)

mi profe de catalan simpre me pone el ejemplo de:

traeme el libro de la mesa (o solo hay un lobro, que debemos saber que libro se tracta)

o

traeme un libro de la mesa (hay muchos)

entonces tendriamos que preguntar, ¿cual libro quieres? i el dirá, cualquier libro


----------



## heidita

Yexicucha said:


> También lo puedes comparar con el artículo definido:
> 
> Pepe tiene la secretaria. (cuando el emisor sabe que el receptor sabe qué secretaria es)
> 
> Mi profe de catalán siempre me pone el ejemplo de:
> 
> Tráeme el libro de la mesa (o solo hay un libro, que debemos saber de qué libro se trata)
> 
> o
> 
> Tráeme un libro de la mesa. (hay muchos)
> 
> Entonces tendríamos que preguntar, ¿Qué libro quieres? Y él dirá, cualquier libro


 
(Debemos tener especial cuidado de aplicar la correcta acentuación y el correcto uso de las palabras, estamos en un foro de idiomas.)

Preguntar  "cuál libro" es uso infrecuente en España.

*



			4.
		
Click to expand...

*


> Antepuesto a un sustantivo, funciona como adjetivo interrogativo. En ese caso equivale a _qué_ (→ qué), y su uso es mucho más frecuente en América que en España: _«_—_Queremos ver a la muchacha. _—_¿Cuál muchacha?»_


 
Volviendo a la pregunta:

Pepe ya tiene una secretaria ( especifica 'UNA' con nombre, cualidades, etc.)
Ya tiene secretaria ( indeterminado)

No estoy de acuerdo con esta explicación. 

Pepe tiene una secretaria. (no tiene dos; o le sigue algún adjetivo calificativo, una secretaria guapa, buena, eficaz)


----------



## Yexicucha

heidita said:


> (Debemos tener especial cuidado de aplicar la correcta acentuación y el correcto uso de las palabras, estamos en un foro de idiomas.)
> 
> Preguntar "cuál libro" es uso infrecuente en España.
> 
> *
> 
> Volviendo a la pregunta:
> 
> Pepe ya tiene una secretaria ( especifica 'UNA' con nombre, cualidades, etc.)
> Ya tiene secretaria ( indeterminado)
> 
> No estoy de acuerdo con esta explicación.
> 
> Pepe tiene una secretaria. (no tiene dos; o le sigue algún adjetivo calificativo, una secretaria guapa, buena, eficaz)*


*

ok! lo siento... es mi costumbre escribir rápido y sin revisar*


----------



## Ivy29

alicatado said:


> El artículo indefinido es un segundo grado de indeterminación cuando se usa. Ejemplo *se acerca un caballo*, aquí el interlocutor puede pensar en cualquier representante de su grupo o especie señalada.
> A veces se usa por ÉNFASIS para indicar que un sustantivo con todas sus cualidades y características . y cuando va acompañado de un adjetivo para resaltar la cualidad :
> 
> Unas preguntas para Ivy29 y los demas
> 
> Se puede aplicar esta norma al numero 1a y 1b? por que parece que en ese caso "un nuevo presidente" es alguien concreto y "nuevo presidente" se refiere a cualquier representante de la clase de presidentes.
> 
> En cuanto al numero 4, entiendes alguna diferencia entre las dos frases?
> 
> Segun la explicacion de Bocha abajo, en el numero dos la falta del articulo en la frase "Mañana hay examen de final de curso" le da al sustantivo un matiz mas especifico y determinado, estas de acuerdo?
> 
> Gracias


 
hay *UN* examen final de curso es enfático y más específico, pues el adjetivo final califica a examen, y uno de los usos de los indefinidos es enfatizar estas cualidades.
( enfatiza la cualidad de :*UN* Nuevo presidente


Ivy29


----------



## heidita

A mi marido se le ha ocurrido lo siguiente que creo acertado:

a) *Hay examen fin de curso.*

Se indica que ha examen, pero ese examen puede consistir en un examen oral, otro escrito, otro práctico etc.

b)* Hay un examen fin de curso.* 

Solo hay UN examen , no se pensaría al verlo así que pueda haber varios exámenes.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> (Debemos tener especial cuidado de aplicar la correcta acentuación y el correcto uso de las palabras, estamos en un foro de idiomas.)
> 
> Preguntar "cuál libro" es uso infrecuente en España.
> 
> 
> 
> *Volviendo a la pregunta:*
> 
> *Pepe ya tiene una secretaria ( especifica 'UNA' con nombre, cualidades, etc.)*
> *Ya tiene secretaria ( indeterminado)*
> 
> *No estoy de acuerdo con esta explicación. *
> 
> *Pepe tiene una secretaria. (no tiene dos; o le sigue algún adjetivo calificativo, una secretaria guapa, buena, eficaz)*


 

*<<*
*Pepe tiene una secretaria. (no tiene dos; o le sigue algún adjetivo calificativo>>>*
*Te parece que UNA no es igual = que no tiene dos, de acuerdo a mis conocimiento elementales de aritmética. Siempre he creido que las CUALIDADES INDIVIDUALES están dentro del SER único; ahora, si le pones muchas cualidades EXTERNAS terminas LIADO con la secre. LOL!!

Ivy29*


----------



## Rayines

Hola: como siempre, el español da para mucho. En mi impresión, las diferencias entre el uso o no del artículo indefinido en casi todos los ejemplos, son casi imperceptibles. La única oración que yo no diría sin artículo de ninguna manera es la 6a (_"....saco pistola _). Del resto, sólo encuentro una diferencia más marcada entre _"mañana hay examen/hay un examen"_. En las demás, alicatado, creo que no cambia el significado por usar o no artículo.


----------



## Ivy29

Rayines said:


> Hola: como siempre, el español da para mucho. En mi impresión, las diferencias entre el uso o no del artículo indefinido en casi todos los ejemplos, son casi imperceptibles. La única oración que yo no diría sin artículo de ninguna manera es la 6a (_"....saco pistola _). Del resto, sólo encuentro una diferencia más marcada entre _"mañana hay examen/hay un examen"_. En las demás, alicatado, creo que no cambia el significado por usar o no artículo.


 
Rayines, y en cuanto a la secretaria no encuentras diferencias y cualidades 

Cheers
Ivy 29


----------



## Rayines

Ivy29 said:


> Rayines, y en cuanto a la secretaria no encuentras diferencias y cualidades
> 
> Cheers
> Ivy 29


Mira Ivy, si se lía con la secretaria, por más que sea _secretaria_, _una secretaria_, o _la secretaria_, ¡da lo mismo! ¡Ni qué hablar si es más de una! .


----------



## alicatado

Hola: como siempre, el español da para mucho. En mi impresión, las diferencias entre el uso o no del artículo indefinido en casi todos los ejemplos, son casi imperceptibles. La única oración que yo no diría sin artículo de ninguna manera es la 6a (_"....saco pistola _). Del resto, sólo encuentro una diferencia más marcada entre _"mañana hay examen/hay un examen"_. En las demás, alicatado, creo que no cambia el significado por usar o no artículo.

Hay muchos que estan de acuerdo con esta interpretation? se que la diferencia es sutil pero imperciptible me parece fuerte.

Sigo conl las preguntas.

Si vamos con la idea de que el articulo indefinido supone un segundo grado de determinacion como dijo Ivy porque se necesita el articulo en una frase como

Se acerca un caballo

Ya se que la gramatica nos pide un articulo aqui, pero entonces la norma semantica no sirve porque aqui no implica mas determinacion que un supuesto caso sin articulo:

Se acerca caballo

Espero que no parezca una tonteria 



Alguien me puede decir que diferencia hay entre las siguientes frases:

1a) Estuvimos quince dias en Acapulco, lugar que nunca olvidare.
1b) Estuvimos quince dias en Acapulco, un lugar que nunca olvidare.

2a) Ya he sacado entrada
2b) Ya he sacado una entrada

3a) Es cuestion de dinero
3b) Es una cuestion de dinero

4a) Habla bien el espanol, lengua en ebullicion
4b) Habla bien el espanol, una lengua en ebullicion

Gracias

Y esta frase esta mal, verdad?

Pepe tiene secretaria bonita.


Gracias, voy probando


----------



## Rayines

Échale una miradita a este *hilo* para darte cuenta de que el uso de los artículos en español no es tan 2+2=4 . (Igualmente cuando encuentre otra página sobre el tema la agrego).


----------



## heidita

alicatado said:


> Hay muchos que estan de acuerdo con esta interpretation? se que la diferencia es sutil pero imperciptible me parece fuerte.


 
Sí, alicatado, estamos de acuerdo con esta percepción. Los nativos o los que vivimos como nativos en España no percibimos diferencia. Quizás sutil...pero nada importante.



alicatado said:


> Sigo con las preguntas.
> 
> Si vamos con la idea de que el articulo indefinido supone un segundo grado de determinación como dijo Ivy porque se necesita el articulo en una frase como


 
Te habrás percatado que muchos para no decir todos difieren de su opinión.



alicatado said:


> Alguien me puede decir que diferencia hay entre las siguientes frases:
> 
> 1a) Estuvimos quince dias en Acapulco, lugar que nunca olvidare.
> 1b) Estuvimos quince dias en Acapulco, un lugar que nunca olvidare.
> 
> 2a) Ya he sacado entrada
> 2b) Ya he sacado una entrada
> 
> 3a) Es cuestion de dinero
> 3b) Es una cuestion de dinero
> 
> 4a) Habla bien el espanol, lengua en ebullicion
> 4b) Habla bien el espanol, una lengua en ebullicion
> 
> Gracias


 
No hay diferencia. Buscarla es "buscar los tres pies al gato", como decimos por aquí.



alicatado said:


> Y esta frase esta mal, verdad?
> 
> Pepe tiene secretaria bonita.
> 
> 
> Gracias, voy probando


 
Sí, esta frase no es correcta, ya que lleva adjetivo, en este caso siempre requiere artículo.


----------



## alicatado

Alguien me puede dar un ejemplo de en una frase con el verbo acercarse  que toma un objeto sin articulo indefinido.

gracias


----------



## Rayines

alicatado said:


> Alguien me puede dar un ejemplo de en una frase con el verbo acercarse que toma un objeto sin articulo indefinido.
> 
> gracias


No creo, siempre tienes que usar artículo, definido o indefinido: _"Se acercó a *la* pintura para verla mejor", "Se acercó a *un* kiosco de diarios"._
Podrías usarlo sin artículo si usas un verbo después: _Se acercó a conversar con la vecina._


----------



## heidita

....o un nombre propio.

Se acercó a Pedro/a Madrid.


----------



## Rayines

heidita said:


> ....o un nombre propio.
> 
> Se acercó a Pedro/a Madrid.


 Ya estoy muy cansada, Heidita....
Heidita: ¡Es que añadiste lo principal!


----------



## heidita

Rayines said:


> Ya estoy muy cansada, Heidita....


jejeje, Ines, lo has entendido mal, sólo quería añadir algo a tu ya casi completa lista.

Alicatado, en definitiva, que no se puede.


----------



## alicatado

Y la frase 

Siempre quisiera ser caballo.

esta bien, verdad?

Pero la frase

Se me acerco caballo.   

esta mal.

Si los sustantivos concretos sin determinante adquieren un sentido general o abstracto como se puede explicar la diferencia aqui. Es que tambien ciertos verbos permiten abstractiones y otros no?

muy agradecido


----------



## Ivy29

alicatado said:


> Sigo conl las preguntas.
> 
> Si vamos con la idea de que el articulo indefinido supone un segundo grado de determinacion como dijo Ivy porque se necesita el articulo en una frase como
> 
> Se acerca un caballo
> 
> Ya se que la gramatica nos pide un articulo aqui, pero entonces la norma semantica no sirve porque aqui no implica mas determinacion que un supuesto caso sin articulo:
> 
> Se acerca caballo
> 
> Espero que no parezca una tonteria


ç

<<
Originally Posted by *alicatado* 

 
El artículo indefinido es un segundo grado de *indeterminación* cuando se usa. Ejemplo *se acerca un caballo*, aquí el interlocutor puede pensar en cualquier representante de su grupo o especie señalada. >>>

Ivy29


----------



## alicatado

Alguien me puede dar un ejemplo de una frase con un sustantivo sin determinante que al anadirle el articulo al sustantivo la frase acaba siendo 
incorrecta gramaticalmente

gracias


----------



## heidita

alicatado said:


> Alguien me puede dar un ejemplo de una frase con un sustantivo sin determinante que al anadirle el articulo al sustantivo la frase acabe siendo incorrecta gramaticalmente
> 
> gracias


 
Si he entendido la pregunta, alicatado, este sería un buen ejemplo:

Siempre me ha dado amor.

Siempre me ha dado un amor. 

¿Te refieres a esto?


----------



## alicatado

Gracias pero no, me refiero a sustantivos concretos singulares, deberia de haber especificado un poco mas.

Que te parece este ejemplo:

1a) Nacio en Acapulco, lugar donde se puede probar comida muy tipica de la     region. 
1b) Nacio en Acapulco, un lugar donde se puede probar comida muy tipica de la region.

o es que las dos son buenas.
algun otro ejemplo.
Gracias


----------



## heidita

Sí, las dos son correctas. La verdad es que no sé a qué te refieres. Sólo se comete error usando artículo en palabras abstractas (en su caso, no siempre).


----------



## lazarus1907

alicatado said:


> *¿*Alguien me puede dar un ejemplo de una frase con un sustantivo sin determinante que al a*ñ*adirle el articulo al sustantivo la frase acaba siendo incorrecta gramaticalmente*?*


Voy a España.
Voy a la España.


----------



## Rayines

lazarus1907 said:


> Voy a España.
> Voy a la España.


¡Ay, lazarus, qué alegría verte por aquí!


----------



## Ivy29

alicatado said:


> Gracias pero no, me refiero a sustantivos concretos singulares, deberia de haber especificado un poco mas.
> 
> Que te parece este ejemplo:
> 
> 1a) Nacio en Acapulco, lugar donde se puede probar comida muy tipica de la region.
> 1b) Nacio en Acapulco, un lugar donde se puede probar comida muy tipica de la region.
> 
> o es que las dos son buenas.
> algun otro ejemplo.
> Gracias


 
solamente los *abstractos y los incontables* podrian ser incorrectos.

El resto por factores de énfasis.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:


> Voy a España.
> Voy a la España.


 

tal vez quiso decir INDERTERMINADO, Lazarus.

Ivy29


----------



## alicatado

Me explico otra vez

Busco una frase que contiene un sustantivo concreto singular  sin determinante (no nombres propios) que al anadirle el articulo indefinido al sustantivo la frase se vuelve incorrecta gramaticalmente. 

algunas ideas


----------



## Jellby

"Estoy pez"


----------



## Maruja14

alicatado said:


> Me explico otra vez
> 
> Busco una frase que contenga un sustantivo concreto singular sin determinante (no nombres propios) que al anadirle el articulo indefinido al sustantivo, la frase se vuelva incorrecta gramaticalmente.
> 
> algunas ideas


 
A mí no se me ocurre ninguna que haga que la frase se vuelva incorrecta. Pero en el primer ejemplo que has puesto, si lo reduces y le quitas los calificativos:

Nigueria estrena presidente.

Quedaría, al menos, raro decir:

Nigeria estrena un presidente. 

Es algo subjetivo, pero pienso que esta segunda frase es incompleta, necesitaría alguna cosilla más como "un presidente civil", por ejemplo.


----------



## Ivy29

alicatado said:


> Y esta frase esta mal, verdad?
> 
> Pepe tiene secretaria bonita.
> 
> 
> Gracias, voy probando


Es una forma SUTIL para los JEFES que les miran las piernas o el trasero y no comprometerlos . *Tiene secretaria bonita* ( hacerlo *indeterminado*).

Ivy29



alicatado said:


> Me explico otra vez
> 
> Busco una frase que contiene un sustantivo concreto singular sin determinante (no nombres propios) que al anadirle el articulo indefinido al sustantivo la frase se vuelve incorrecta gramaticalmente.
> 
> algunas ideas


 
El diccionario panhispánico de dudas no recomienda el uso de UN/a para profesiones, lo considera superfluo.
Soy actor= * soy un actor.

Ivy29


----------



## alicatado

"Estoy pez" 


Gracias Jellby,

Que bueno! Y como seria en Ingles? algo asi come " I feel like a fish" o tiene un sentido mucho mas coloquial? Alguien mas usa esta frase?

y "estoy un pez" no suena bien supongo?

Gracias


----------



## alicatado

El diccionario panhispánico de dudas no recomienda el uso de UN/a para profesiones, lo considera superfluo.
Soy actor= * soy un actor.

Pasa aqui algo parecido a lo que comento Maruja que si pones "soy un actor" necesitaría alguna cosa más como "soy un actor bueno", por ejemplo.

Gracias


----------



## alicatado

Maruja14 said:


> A mí no se me ocurre ninguna que haga que la frase se vuelva incorrecta. Pero en el primer ejemplo que has puesto, si lo reduces y le quitas los calificativos:
> 
> Nigueria estrena presidente.
> 
> Quedaría, al menos, raro decir:
> 
> Nigeria estrena un presidente.
> 
> Es algo subjetivo, pero pienso que esta segunda frase es incompleta, necesitaría alguna cosilla más como "un presidente civil", por ejemplo.



Y los demas nativos estan de acuerdo con Maruja14?


----------



## heidita

alicatado said:


> ¿Y los demás nativos están de acuerdo con Maruja14?


Alicatado, los demás nativos siempre estamos  ( ) de acuerdo con Maruja14 ya que es de las más sabias de por estos lares.


----------



## Jellby

alicatado said:


> "Estoy pez"
> 
> Gracias Jellby,
> 
> Que bueno! Y como seria en Ingles? algo asi come " I feel like a fish" o tiene un sentido mucho mas coloquial? Alguien mas usa esta frase?
> 
> y "estoy un pez" no suena bien supongo?



"Estar pez" es una frase hecha. Según el diccionario de Wordreference:

*estar pez (en algo)*: to know nothing at all about something.

Así que si digo "estoy pez en historia" significa que no sé nada de historia, que todos esos nombres de reyes y batallas me suenan a chino. Y no, "estar un pez" no significa nada. Pero he hecho un poco de trampa, primero porque es una frase hecha, y segundo porque "pez" también significa alquitrán o brea (pitch), que es incontable (y puede que a esto se refiera la frase).


----------



## alicatado

Sigo con las preguntas, gracias a todos que han contestado. 

Me pueden decir si las siguientes frases suenan bien o mal y que es la diferencia.

Voy en coche.
Voy en un coche. 

Bogota es capital de Colombia.
Bogota es una capital de Colombia.

Guerra avisada no mata soldado
Guerra avisada no mata un soldado
Una guerra avisada no mata un soldado

Salud


----------



## Chloé2

Voy en coche significa que asiduamente viaja en coche, voy en un coche, necesita de un adjetivo que defina el coche, por ejemplo, voy en un coche nuevo.
Bogotá es la capital de Colombia es la correcta, si decimos, Bogotá es una capital de Colombia estaríamos diciendo que tiene más de una.
Guerra avisada no mata soldado, parece ser la correcta, es como un dicho popular, no ,lo conozco, pero me suena a eso.


----------



## alicatado

Y aqui para un nativo cual de las frases seria mejor

No puedo cargarme con tanto equipaje; tengo una maleta y una mochila grande, y encima tengo una guitarra.
No puedo cargarme con tanto equipaje; tengo maleta y mochila grande, y
encima tengo guitarra.




y unas mas, para los que estan dispuestos, me pueden decir cual es la frase correcta.

No necesito un abono de autobús porque uso coche para mis desplazamientos.
No necesito un abono de autobus porque uso un coche para mis desplazamientos.

Necesito un crédito porque pienso comprar coche.
Necesito un credito porque pienso comprar un coche.


----------



## Ivy29

alicatado said:


> Sigo con las preguntas, gracias a todos que han contestado.
> 
> Me pueden decir si las siguientes frases suenan bien o mal y que es la diferencia.
> 
> Voy en coche. ( correcta, en Colombia decimos carro)
> Voy en un coche.  ( tambien se usa como respuesta ¿ En qué vienes? en un carro ( cualquiera, indeterminado).
> 
> Bogota es capital de Colombia. ( correcta)
> Bogota es una capital de Colombia. (incorrecta)
> 
> Guerra avisada no mata soldado (La usual y correcta)
> Guerra avisada no mata un soldado ( no es la correcta)
> Una guerra avisada no mata un soldado ( no es correcta)
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## alicatado

Ahora voy por otra pista. Parece que hay una correspondencia entre el uso del articulo indefinido y relacion entre el verbo y el objeto directo. Ciertas acciones implican el uso de instrumentos prototipicos. En estos casos no se usa el articulo pero en otros si. Algun nativo me puede confirmar elijiendo las correctas entre las siguientes frases:

Siempre lleva boina
Siempre lleva una boina


Tenia boina en la mano
Tenia una boina en la mano


Uso bayeta para limpiar el suelo
Uso una bayeta para limpiar el suelo


Uso calcetin para limpiar el suelo

Uso un calcetin para limpiar el suelo


Viajo en coche 

Viajo en un coche


Duermo en coche

Duermo en un coche

Gracias de antemano


----------



## heidita

> Voy en coche. ( correcta, en Colombia decimos carro)
> Voy en un coche. ( también se usa como respuesta ¿ En qué vienes? en un carro ( cualquiera, indeterminado).


Toma nota que en España nadie lo dice así, alicatado.



> Bogotá es capital de Colombia. ( correcta)
> Bogotá es una capital de Colombia. (incorrecta)





> *Bogotá. Nombre actual de la capital de Colombia*


Toma nota, alicatado, que es una frase correcta, , ya que _capital _no solo es la capital ( Madrid en España) sino también cuidad grande. 


> f. Población que destaca en algún aspecto o actividad. _La capital de la música, del queso._


 


alicatado said:


> Y aqui para un nativo cual de las frases seria mejor
> 
> No puedo cargarme con tanto equipaje; tengo una maleta y una mochila grande, y encima tengo una guitarra.
> No puedo cargarme con tanto equipaje; tengo maleta y mochila grande, y encima tengo guitarra.


 
La mejor sin artículos.



alicatado said:


> y unas mas, para los que están dispuestos, me pueden decir cual es la frase correcta.
> 
> No necesito un abono de autobús porque uso coche para mis desplazamientos. mejor es abono de autobús y coche sin artículo
> No necesito un abono de autobús porque uso un coche para mis desplazamientos. no sería habitual
> 
> Necesito un crédito porque pienso comprar coche. es una formula que se usa más que nada en propaganda
> "crédito para comprar coche"
> Necesito un crédito porque pienso comprar un coche. esto es lo normal


 


alicatado said:


> Ahora voy por otra pista. Parece que hay una correspondencia entre el uso del articulo indefinido y relacion entre el verbo y el objeto directo. Ciertas acciones implican el uso de instrumentos prototipicos. En estos casos no se usa el articulo pero en otros si. Algun nativo me puede confirmar elijiendo las correctas entre las siguientes frases:
> 
> Siempre lleva boina
> Siempre lleva una boina las dos, más habitual la primera
> 
> 
> Tenia boina en la mano
> Tenia una boina en la mano
> 
> 
> Uso bayeta para limpiar el suelo
> Uso una bayeta para limpiar el suelo da igual
> 
> 
> Uso calcetin para limpiar el suelo
> Uso un calcetin para limpiar el suelo
> 
> 
> Viajo en coche
> 
> Viajo en un coche da igual
> 
> 
> Duermo en coche
> 
> Duermo en un coche
> 
> Gracias de antemano Está Usted en su casa.


----------



## Ivy29

alicatado said:


> Ahora voy por otra pista. Parece que hay una correspondencia entre el uso del articulo indefinido y relacion entre el verbo y el objeto directo. Ciertas acciones implican el uso de instrumentos prototipicos. En estos casos no se usa el articulo pero en otros si. Algun nativo me puede confirmar elijiendo las correctas entre las siguientes frases:
> 
> Siempre lleva boina
> Siempre lleva una boina
> 
> 
> Tenia boina en la mano
> Tenia una boina en la mano
> 
> 
> Uso bayeta para limpiar el suelo
> Uso una bayeta para limpiar el suelo
> 
> 
> Uso calcetin para limpiar el suelo ( incorrecta)
> 
> Uso un calcetin para limpiar el suelo (correcta) En Colombia decimos medias (hombres) y nedias de mujer. Los acentos se los dejo a HEIDI.
> 
> 
> Viajo en coche ( correcta) en Colombia decimos carro. (correcta)
> 
> Viajo en un coche ( correcta según contexto) Si preguntas el tipo de transporte que usas puedes decir viajo en un carro/en un bus
> 
> 
> Duermo en coche (incorrecta)
> 
> Duermo en un coche ( correcta) en Colom,bia se dice carro.
> Si hay acentos o letras trocadas Heidi las arreglará.
> 
> Feliz día
> Ivy29


----------

